# Should we try pollinating?



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

How many hives do you and your brother run????


----------



## BigRiver (Mar 27, 2014)

Currently at 200 hives now, the plan is to get to 400 by the end of this year if everything works out.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

At 400 I would think you need to make some money just to keep them fed.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

Talk to all the beekeepers in your area that are successful in similar practices. Ask for their advice. If moving bees from east Texas into almonds make sure you get every fire ant off.


----------



## MNbees (May 27, 2013)

there are a lot of bees in scott county so make sure you dont place hives right on top of someone. i personally have 50+ yards. And there are other commercials there also.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

MNbees said:


> there are a lot of bees in scott county so make sure you dont place hives right on top of someone. i personally have 50+ yards. And there are other commercials there also.


I assume from the tone of your statement that the yard jumpers and thieves thrive in MN also? Welcome to beekeeping 2014!!!!


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

Talk to John and Sheri they may have some CA leads for you.


----------



## BigRiver (Mar 27, 2014)

MNbees said:


> there are a lot of bees in scott county so make sure you dont place hives right on top of someone. i personally have 50+ yards. And there are other commercials there also.


We live in Scott county, but our bees are up north. We aren't the type to step on anybodies Toes. MNbees, we are curious about commercial operations, I wonder if we can help each other out? Trade help in your yards this season for showing us the ropes on a commercial size operation. We are seeking someone to take us under their wing and help us get first hand experience in a commercial operation to help us learn if this is where we want to go, if I should quit my 9-5 basically. Let me know if you want to speak offline.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

BigRiver said:


> We live in Scott county, but our bees are up north. We aren't the type to step on anybodies Toes. MNbees, we are curious about commercial operations, I wonder if we can help each other out? Trade help in your yards this season for showing us the ropes on a commercial size operation. We are seeking someone to take us under their wing and help us get first hand experience in a commercial operation to help us learn if this is where we want to go, if I should quit my 9-5 basically. Let me know if you want to speak offline.


That is a very good plan, work for someone to show you the ropes.


----------



## ajsher20 (Aug 7, 2012)

To answer your questions, we've never had a problem with hive deaths from spraying in CA. They usually come back looking really strong. We usually plan on about a 10% death rate for each long haul that we take. So each trip from MI to GA to CA to Ga to MI we usually plan on 10%. It's usually less but we like to plan for worst case. This year we sent a little over 2000 to CA and so far the ones we've gotten back look really healthy.


----------



## BigRiver (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the input fellas, good information for sure! I am not sure if my next question should be a new thread starter or not. I dont want to get to ahead of myself, but I was wondering when we do get to that 400 colonie mark, when does it make sence and justify purchasing a semi rig and trailer? We plan on transporting to 1. almonds, 2. minnesota for honey, 3. texas for wintering. I have no idea what freight goes for, so knowing that information is key to figuring this question out. Any input?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Can you afford a tractor that is CA emission certified?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Leave the trucking to the truck drivers, and bee work to the beekeepers.


----------



## BigRiver (Mar 27, 2014)

If I knew roughly how much it would cost to move the bees from MN to CA I suppose I would know if I could justify spending the money. But if it's only 2k or so then I could understand forgetting about buying a rig. I could be thinking too far into the future, but I'm a dreamer  suppose it never hurt to call a carrier and ask for a quick quote.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a thread that will give you an idea of trucking costs for hives:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?291094-Commercial-trucking-costs


----------



## Nick Noyes (Apr 28, 2005)

BigRiver said:


> , when does it make sence and justify purchasing a semi rig and trailer? Any input?


Forget the bees buy 2 Peterbuilts , 2 dropdecks, and 2 sets of nets. You and your brother could be profesional bee haulers.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Nick is correct, hauling others bees would make you $$.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

If you want to be truck drivers, that would be another forum.

The problem with buying your own trucks is that if you have enough hives to justify the cost, you still can't justify driving time. We paid approx $11400 round trip per semi from central Wisconsin to Chowchilla, CA this year. We have sent up to 6 semis a year each way and never considered buying a semi. We've had friends that tried going that route and quickly changed their mind after spending weeks on the road that could have been spent caring for the bees. Leave the trucking to the truckers, one less headache to worry about ( or at least less of one).

As for how the bees do on long hauls, I have heard people throw around a 10% queen loss on every move but I have no clue where that number comes from, we have not seen it. Hives are going queenless all the time and will do it on the road, sitting in California, TX or MN. The better wintering conditions and the pollination check more than make up for the stress of the trip. Compare your 20 hours of moving to 20 weeks of below minus frigid temps and snowdrifts. It is our experience that bees do MUCH better either wintering in Texas or California and we aren't even talking that pollination $$ yet. Tough to think about making up winter losses in a year like this one here in the north country. Our California bees come back about 3-4 weeks ahead of anything wintering in Wisconsin. Holding bees back in MN to "make up losses" does not make sense to me. First, you will have less losses from colonies sent somewhere warm (all things equal) and you will have better hives and better weather in which to split..
There is a reason commercial keepers (typically) don't winter in WI, MN.

Also, we've never had any spray losses though we know those that have, not from pesticides but fungicides. Didn't kill the hives but killed some brood.

It is usually a good idea to not put all one's eggs in one basket and doing lots of "firsts" in one year throws lots of variables into that basket. Are you piggybacking on another keeper in Texas? Do you know where you are getting syrup, cells, sub from in TX? Grower or broker in California? Listening to and learning from those who've done what you want to do is your best option for success. Don't try to reinvent the wheel.
Sheri


----------

